# A visit with my mentor



## JustAnja (Sep 9, 2008)

I took some time and went by to see my old Tortoise/Turtle mentor from years ago for a visit. He is an older gentleman in his 70s and he and his wife are the sweetest people ever. The two Redfoots he has had over 40 years now, the smaller one is the female and she finally stopped laying eggs about 4 years ago. His Egyptian tortoises he has had for about 15 years now. He has 3.1 right now. Anyways thought I would post a few pics, he just has the knack for keeping herps alive. He had a Leopard Gecko and a Whites Tree Frog that both lived to be 26 years old.  

The Redfoots (Im going to go back over and help him trim some beaks and nails, he doesnt have anyone around anymore to help him with that)











Ma and Pa Indian Star





The young'ns from 2004/2005/2006. His eggs went bad last year. (A couple of them have underbites so I will help him work on those a bit too)





These are the Egyptians that I used to baby sit for him 10 years ago and the ones that made me fall in love with them. He did have 7 females at one point, a couple he lost to egg binding unfortunately. And before anyone says anything about the corncob bedding, he has kept his Egyptians on corncob for 15 years without problem.  (I woke them all up for pics)










Ornate Wood Turtles, One pair and one juvenile he produced


----------



## pebbles mom (Sep 9, 2008)

A 26 year old gecko??? wow... (are you on the Repashy forum also?)

Anyway those are some pretty torty's. I just added Egyptian's to my wish list


----------



## JustAnja (Sep 9, 2008)

Yup 26 years  And yes I am on repashy


----------



## Isa (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the pics Anja

They are beautiful  The coloring of the ornate wood turtle (the last one) is amazing!


----------



## YuriTort (Sep 16, 2008)

What a lovely family! I am not at all familiar with the Indian Star - very striking!


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 16, 2008)

Anja, nice pics of the torts they look great. I love the Heart on the Ornate Wood.


----------



## spikethebest (Sep 22, 2008)

nice pics. thanks for sharing


----------



## sushisurf13 (Sep 22, 2008)

Wow!!! he does have a heart. Cool


----------



## shackleton (Sep 22, 2008)

Nice. Some people just have the touch.

Those Egyptians are _fantastic_!

-And a 26 year old Whites! Man, I had one for a couple of years that I really loved. Very cool animals.


----------



## starkid (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow.
Err . . I mean, that is sick!
These guys rock!


----------

